# Towards A Standard Datability Chart



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

I had some free time today and out of boredom decided to brainstorm a datability chart for men. The idea being this would give some of us clueless guys an idea of how datable we are. The goal is bold and likely flawed as all women are different. Furthermore my methods are based on subjective reasons and personal experience. But this is just for fun.

I've tried steering clear of really subjective and unquantifiable questions. The test was made for myself and intended for guys, but anyone's free to try it.

The higher the number you get, the better you are. The lowest you can score is negative -33, the highest +46.

I'll start by scoring myself.

Men's Dateability Chart

*Wealth and Material Possessions*

*1. Annual Income*

- 1 [ ] a. Unemployed (No Income).
- 0 [ ] b. 0 - 14,000 (Minimum Wage).
+1 [x] c. 15,000 - 28,000.
+2 [ ] d. 29,000 - 60,000
+3 [ ] e. 61,000 - 100,000.
+4 [ ] e. 101,000 - 200,000.
+5 [ ] e. 201,000 +.

*2. Financial Sophistication*

- 1 [ ] a. In debt and don't save or invest any money.
- 0 [ ] b. Not in debt but don't save or invest any money.
+1 [x] c. Save money.
+2 [ ] d. Invest money.
+3 [ ] e. Invest money with successful returns.

*3. Car*

- 1 [x] a. No car.
- 0 [ ] b. Old car.
+1 [ ] c. New car.
+2 [ ] d. Sports/muscle/luxury car.

*4. Living Arrangement*

- 2 [ ] a. Homeless.
- 1 [x] b. Live with parents.
- 0 [ ] c. Live with roommates.
+1 [ ] d. Rent own apartment/house.
+2 [ ] d. Own home.

*Mental Characteristics*

*5. Education Level*

- 2 [ ] a. High school dropout.
- 1 [ ] b. High school graduate.
- 0 [x] c. Some college.
+1 [ ] d. College graduate BA.
+2 [ ] d. College graduate MA.
+3 [ ] d. College graduate PHD.

*6. Intelligence Level*

- 1 [ ] a. Below average.
- 0 [x] b. Average.
+1 [ ] c. Smart.

*Career/Profession*

*6. Exciting Career*

- 1 [x] a. Below average.
- 0 [ ] b. Average.
+1 [ ] c. Above average.

*7. High Profile Profession*

- 1 [x] a. Below average.
- 0 [ ] b. Average.
+1 [ ] c. Above average.

*8. Stability*

- 1 [ ] a. Below average.
- 0 [x] b. Average.
+1 [ ] c. Above average.

*Physical Characteristics*

*9. Height*

- 3 [ ] a. 5ft or below.
- 2 [ ] b. 5'1" - 5'5".
- 1 [x] a. 5'6" - 5'9"
- 0 [ ] a. 5'10" - 5'11".
+1 [ ] a. 6'.
+2 [ ] a. 6'1" - 6'5".
+3 [ ] a. 6'6" - 7'.

*10. Body Type*

- 2 [ ] a. Fat.
- 1 [x] b. Skinny.
- 0 [ ] c. Normal.
+1 [ ] d. Lean.
+2 [ ] e. Body builder.

*11. Strength*

- 1 [x] a. Weak.
- 0 [ ] b. Average.
+1 [ ] c. Above average.
+2 [ ] d. Strong.

*12. Attractiveness*

- 1 [x] a. Below average.
- 0 [ ] b. Average.
+1 [ ] c. Above average.
+2 [ ] d. Handsome.

*13. Fighting/Self-Defense Ability*

- 1 [x] a. Below average.
- 0 [ ] b. Average.
+1 [ ] c. Above average.
+2 [ ] d. Very good.

*Appearance*

*14. Shower*

- 2 [ ] a. Less than average.
- 1 [ ] b. Every other day.
- 0 [x] b. Every day.

*15. Cut Hair Frequency*

- 2 [ ] a. Once a year or less.
- 1 [ ] b. Couple times a year.
+0 [ ] c. Once a month.
+1 [x] d. Once every two weeks.

*16. Cut Hair Style*

- 0 [x] a. Cut hair yourself.
+1 [ ] b. Have hair professionally cut.

*17. Clothing and Accessories*

- 1 [ ] a. Dress like slob.
- 0 [x] b. Bare minimum (boring, outdated or repetitive clothing).
+1 [ ] c. Dress average (don't stand out, but not stylish either).
+2 [ ] d. Dress fashionably.

*18. Use of cologne, deodorant ect.*

- 1 [ ] a. Use nothing.
- 0 [x] b. Deodorant.
+1 [ ] c. Deodorant and cologne.

*19. Facial skin maintenance.*

- 1 [x] a. Use nothing.
- 0 [ ] b. Apply over the counter skin treatments.
+1 [ ] c. Have professional skin and facial treatments.

*Prior Relationship Credibility*

*20. Previous Girl Friends*

- 1 [x] a. None.
- 0 [ ] b. 1.
+1 [ ] a. 1 - 5. 
+2 [ ] a. 6 - 10.
+3 [ ] a. 11 - 20.

*21. Sexual Experience*

- 1 [x] a. None (virgin).
- 0 [ ] b. 1.
+1 [ ] a. 1 - 5. 
+2 [ ] a. 6 - 10.
+3 [ ] a. 11 - 20.

*22. Marriage*

- 4 [ ] d. Divorced multiple times with children.
- 3 [ ] c. Divorced once with children.
- 2 [ ] b. Divorced multiple times.
- 1 [ ] a. Divorced once.
+1 [x] e. Single, never married.

*Character*

*23. Confidence/Self-Esteem*

- 2 [ ] a. None.
- 1 [x] b. Below Average.
- 0 [ ] b. Average.
+1 [ ] a. Above average. 
+2 [ ] a. Very high.

*24. Charisma*

- 2 [ ] a. None.
- 1 [x] b. Below Average.
- 0 [ ] b. Average.
+1 [ ] a. Above average. 
+2 [ ] a. Very high.

*24. Attitude*

- 2 [ ] d. Mean and abusive.
- 1 [ ] c. Rude.
- 0 [ ] b. Average.
+1 [x] a. Nice.

*25. Honesty/Ethics*

- 1 [ ] a. Dishonest and unethical.
- 0 [ ] b. Average.
+1 [x] c. Very honest and ethical.

*SCORE TOTAL: -6*


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

-9,lol

need a -3 on self confidence after that one :banana


----------



## Zombie Sheep (Oct 3, 2009)

I keep coming back on here and I keep depressing myself.

But good test I think, the only question I don't like is the 'self-defence' one - surely isn't it better to be peaceful and talk yourself out of danger rather than starting on people and getting pwned to bejeezus in front of your SO? Before spending a night in the cells? Ho hum. 

I got...

-2. Mainly for the virgin/no job/dress like a tramp stuff. 

Surely the virgin thing is worse than just -1 though. Perhaps that question could take into account how old you are. IE if you're 25+ it's -2, if you're 35+ it's -3, etc etc... Just some suggestions?

Good stuff!


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

I'm female and got -1. :teeth


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

This is entertaining. 8.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I got a 15. Is that good or not?


----------



## rickthegreat (Dec 22, 2008)

Classified said:


> I got a 15. Is that good or not?


Hell yes Classified, you sexy muther******! :b

Cmon drealm change the scale so there are no *negative *scores, lol.  Lowest score should be 0--as in 0% chance of your genes EVER propagating. Plus I mean to be *truly* 0% you'd have to add I dunno, criminal background? Number of illegitimate children? :b Social skills/social intelligence--or utter lack thereof? :b I think you should get 10 points for being human. Like one of my teachers who used to give 10 points for just putting your name on the exam or for just showing up. :b


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

I got a 15. Disagree about the honest/ethical point. Honesty goes a long way, but to much moralizing will hold you back/get annoying.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hahaha so by this you're more desirable being 7 feel tall with 20 sexual partners and go to the barber every two weeks? Hmm....


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

This is funny! I added up points for my bf, and I reckon he gets 8. Obviously I think he's very handsome and charismatic  If it was my quiz I'd give him +5 points for not cutting his hair in the past 8 years though  Actually, if it was my quiz he'd get the highest score possible, slobby clothes and all <3


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

Zombie Sheep said:


> I keep coming back on here and I keep depressing myself.
> 
> But good test I think, the only question I don't like is the 'self-defence' one - surely isn't it better to be peaceful and talk yourself out of danger rather than starting on people and getting pwned to bejeezus in front of your SO? Before spending a night in the cells? Ho hum.


Sorry you're feeling depressed Zombie Sheep. I know you've been going through some rough spots.

By self-defense I don't mean being a bully and looking for trouble, I just mean the ability to defend yourself if someone attacks you or your significant other. I'm sure if two guys were evenly stacked in every way, a woman would prefer a guy who can physically defend her.



Zombie Sheep said:


> I got...
> 
> -2. Mainly for the virgin/no job/dress like a tramp stuff.
> 
> ...


How about:

*21. Sexual Experience*

- 4 [ ] a. None (virgin) at age 40+.
- 3 [ ] a. None (virgin) at age 30 - 39.
- 2 [ ] a. None (virgin) at age 21 - 29.
- 1 [ ] a. None (virgin) at age 18 - 20.
- 0 [ ] b. 1.
+1 [ ] a. 1 - 5. 
+2 [ ] a. 6 - 10.
+3 [ ] a. 11 - 20.



rickthegreat said:


> Plus I mean to be *truly* 0% you'd have to add I dunno, criminal background? Number of illegitimate children? :b Social skills/social intelligence--or utter lack thereof? :b I think you should get 10 points for being human. Like one of my teachers who used to give 10 points for just putting your name on the exam or for just showing up. :b


I'll add criminal background. How about:

*25. Criminal Background*

- 2 [ ] a. Prison.
- 1 [ ] b. Jail.
- 0 [ ] c. Law abiding citizen, no criminal background.


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

*Men's Dateability Chart* Version 2

*Wealth and Material Possessions*

*1. Annual Income*

- 1 [ ] a. Unemployed (No Income).
- 0 [ ] b. 0 - 14,000 (Minimum Wage).
+1 [x] c. 15,000 - 28,000.
+2 [ ] d. 29,000 - 60,000
+3 [ ] e. 61,000 - 100,000.
+4 [ ] e. 101,000 - 200,000.
+5 [ ] e. 201,000 +.

*2. Financial Sophistication*

- 1 [ ] a. In debt and don't save or invest any money.
- 0 [ ] b. Not in debt but don't save or invest any money.
+1 [x] c. Save money.
+2 [ ] d. Invest money.
+3 [ ] e. Invest money with successful returns.

*3. Car*

- 1 [x] a. No car.
- 0 [ ] b. Old car.
+1 [ ] c. New car.
+2 [ ] d. Sports/muscle/luxury car.

*4. Living Arrangement*

- 2 [ ] a. Homeless.
- 1 [x] b. Live with parents.
- 0 [ ] c. Live with roommates.
+1 [ ] d. Rent own apartment/house.
+2 [ ] d. Own home.

*Mental Characteristics*

*5. Education Level*

- 2 [ ] a. High school dropout.
- 1 [ ] b. High school graduate.
- 0 [x] c. Some college.
+1 [ ] d. College graduate BA.
+2 [ ] d. College graduate MA.
+3 [ ] d. College graduate PHD.

*6. Intelligence Level*

- 1 [ ] a. Below average.
- 0 [x] b. Average.
+1 [ ] c. Smart.

*Career/Profession*

*6. Exciting Career*

- 1 [x] a. Below average.
- 0 [ ] b. Average.
+1 [ ] c. Above average.

*7. High Profile Profession*

- 1 [x] a. Below average.
- 0 [ ] b. Average.
+1 [ ] c. Above average.

*8. Stability*

- 1 [ ] a. Below average.
- 0 [x] b. Average.
+1 [ ] c. Above average.

*Physical Characteristics*

*9. Height*

- 3 [ ] a. 5ft or below.
- 2 [ ] b. 5'1" - 5'5".
- 1 [x] a. 5'6" - 5'9"
- 0 [ ] a. 5'10" - 5'11".
+1 [ ] a. 6'.
+2 [ ] a. 6'1" - 6'5".
+3 [ ] a. 6'6" - 7'.

*10. Body Type*

- 2 [ ] a. Fat.
- 1 [x] b. Skinny.
- 0 [ ] c. Normal.
+1 [ ] d. Lean.
+2 [ ] e. Body builder.

*11. Strength*

- 1 [x] a. Weak.
- 0 [ ] b. Average.
+1 [ ] c. Above average.
+2 [ ] d. Strong.

*12. Attractiveness*

- 1 [x] a. Below average.
- 0 [ ] b. Average.
+1 [ ] c. Above average.
+2 [ ] d. Handsome.

*13. Fighting/Self-Defense Ability*

- 1 [x] a. Below average.
- 0 [ ] b. Average.
+1 [ ] c. Above average.
+2 [ ] d. Very good.

*Appearance*

*14. Shower*

- 2 [ ] a. Less than average.
- 1 [ ] b. Every other day.
- 0 [x] b. Every day.

*15. Cut Hair Frequency*

- 2 [ ] a. Once a year or less.
- 1 [ ] b. Couple times a year.
+0 [ ] c. Once a month.
+1 [x] d. Once every two weeks.

*16. Cut Hair Style*

- 0 [x] a. Cut hair yourself.
+1 [ ] b. Have hair professionally cut.

*17. Clothing and Accessories*

- 1 [ ] a. Dress like slob.
- 0 [x] b. Bare minimum (boring, outdated or repetitive clothing).
+1 [ ] c. Dress average (don't stand out, but not stylish either).
+2 [ ] d. Dress fashionably.

*18. Use of cologne, deodorant ect.*

- 1 [ ] a. Use nothing.
- 0 [x] b. Deodorant.
+1 [ ] c. Deodorant and cologne.

*19. Facial skin maintenance.*

- 1 [x] a. Use nothing.
- 0 [ ] b. Apply over the counter skin treatments.
+1 [ ] c. Have professional skin and facial treatments.

*Prior Relationship Credibility*

*20. Previous Girl Friends*

- 1 [x] a. None.
- 0 [ ] b. 1.
+1 [ ] a. 1 - 5. 
+2 [ ] a. 6 - 10.
+3 [ ] a. 11 - 20.

*21. Sexual Experience*

- 4 [ ] a. None (virgin) at age 40+.
- 3 [ ] a. None (virgin) at age 30 - 39.
- 2 [x] a. None (virgin) at age 21 - 29.
- 1 [ ] a. None (virgin) at age 18 - 20.
- 0 [ ] b. 1.
+1 [ ] a. 1 - 5. 
+2 [ ] a. 6 - 10.
+3 [ ] a. 11 - 20.

*22. Marriage*

- 4 [ ] d. Divorced multiple times with children.
- 3 [ ] c. Divorced once with children.
- 2 [ ] b. Divorced multiple times.
- 1 [ ] a. Divorced once.
+1 [x] e. Single, never married.

*Character*

*23. Confidence/Self-Esteem*

- 2 [ ] a. None.
- 1 [x] b. Below Average.
- 0 [ ] b. Average.
+1 [ ] a. Above average. 
+2 [ ] a. Very high.

*24. Charisma*

- 2 [ ] a. None.
- 1 [x] b. Below Average.
- 0 [ ] b. Average.
+1 [ ] a. Above average. 
+2 [ ] a. Very high.

*24. Attitude*

- 2 [ ] d. Mean and abusive.
- 1 [ ] c. Rude.
- 0 [ ] b. Average.
+1 [x] a. Nice.

*25. Honesty/Ethics*

- 1 [ ] a. Dishonest and unethical.
- 0 [ ] b. Average.
+1 [x] c. Very honest and ethical.

*26. Criminal Background*

- 2 [ ] a. Prison.
- 1 [ ] b. Jail.
- 0 [x] c. Law abiding citizen, no criminal background.

My new score: -7


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

sda0 said:


> Hahaha so by this you're more desirable being 7 feel tall with 20 sexual partners and go to the barber every two weeks? Hmm....


Haha that's what I thought! I wondered why having 20 sexual partners got such a high score. Totes wouldn't for me. This is entertaining for sure though.


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

liarsclub said:


> Haha. None of that stuff matters. I sometimes can't get someone out of my mind just because of the way they smiled at me.


While your point is noble you leave no direction for improvement if you truly think there's no standard dating criteria. Maybe there isn't, but I'd like to think there's at least a couple ways a man can improve his "datability". You're also a guy, simply put, guy's have lower standards.



Perfectionist said:


> Haha that's what I thought! I wondered why having 20 sexual partners got such a high score. Totes wouldn't for me. This is entertaining for sure though.


I had the impression most normal women without social phobias don't want a virgin who can't lead in the bedroom. Men who've been around the block seem to have a previous stamp of approval that's acknowledged by all women. Perhaps the question should go from negative (virgin) to positive (an ideal amount of sexual partners? 6-10?) then slowly go back to negative again (with too many sexual partners? 11-20?).


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

I scored a 10. Where all the single ladies at?


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

How the hell are you guys scoring so high? This blows, I'm being beaten at my own test.


----------



## Zombie Sheep (Oct 3, 2009)

Drealm - LEGEND 

That's the first EVER post on the Relationships forum that has actually made me feel better. I could kiss you! :kissYou actually give a rats @rse. Nobody else said anything.

Yes mate. I'm f***ing sick and tired of this BS. Ah well what can you do? Give up that's what. And be bitter. FFS. 
:yes

As for the rest of you lot... :sus

Nah just kidding you're all great too! :group :clap You're all so supportive and nice on this part of the forum 

You are...

Splendid, magnificent, unique, great
Charming, undoubtedly nice, tremendous, super

Everybody in the universe is in love and getting laid EXCEPT ME and it feels f***ing fantastic! :boogie And now I'm deformed! WOOO! Get in! :yay

Yeah, about self-defense, that is a good point. The knight in shining armor thing. I wish I had shining armor. And a big sword. I like your test BTW. Good chap.

I am never coming back on this part of the forum again. :no

I hope the moderators take into account that if I hadn't posted this, I would have smashed something, or burned my face again, or done something else F***ING STUPID. So go easy. 

Cheers! :lol


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

This was pretty entertaining. I'm an 11, though I'm not sure what that means. There should be a section that generalizes your dating capacity. There were a few categories that I didn't think fit. Self-defense capabilities, for example. Negative points for high school graduate? Negative points for not using commercial skin treatments? Some of the others, like height, body type and "strength" are very subjective and will award/detract from your overall point score depending on the female. 

We need a female-specific version of this now.


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

Zombie Sheep said:


> Drealm - LEGEND
> 
> That's the first EVER post on the Relationships forum that has actually made me feel better. I could kiss you! :kissYou actually give a rats @rse. Nobody else said anything.
> 
> ...


I thought this might be one of those posts that tried to implement every available SAS emoticon. You have failed and now I'm disappointed.


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

Zombie Sheep said:


> Drealm - LEGEND
> 
> That's the first EVER post on the Relationships forum that has actually made me feel better. I could kiss you! :kissYou actually give a rats @rse. Nobody else said anything.
> 
> ...


I didn't know I could have that affect on people! I'm glad I made you feel better, at least temporarily. I don't blame you for wanting to leave the relationship section, it often just makes me bitter and angry. I'm about to bail also, it's that or go pyscho.



path0gen said:


> This was pretty entertaining. I'm an 11, though I'm not sure what that means. There should be a section that generalizes your dating capacity. There were a few categories that I didn't think fit. Self-defense capabilities, for example. Negative points for high school graduate? Negative points for not using commercial skin treatments? Some of the others, like height, body type and "strength" are very subjective and will award/detract from your overall point score depending on the female.
> 
> We need a female-specific version of this now.


Another high scorer - good for you. :bash

For education maybe my view is skewed, but where I live a BA is practically the equivalent of a HS diploma. Absolutely no one would acknowledge you just for graduating HS. Hell, you're even made fun of for going to a community college.

As far as self-defense, I know it seems random, perhaps the wording isn't the best. But surely women don't wanna walk around with a wimp. What woman wants to walk into a bar with her man knowing that he'll go down on the first swing leaving her unprotected at the mercy of animals?

Skin treatment is more of a woman's thing, perhaps I should eliminate that.

As far as a female-specific version, don't you think it's kind of pointless? Men have much lower standards, to the point where dateability is almost a non-comparable joke. Men wouldn't care about 50% of the questions on here. And even if women did score low on a female-spec test, the final total wouldn't match up point for point, because men will still take a low-scorer.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I got a 2. I need to cut my hair more often :b


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

> For education maybe my view is skewed, but where I live a BA is practically the equivalent of a HS diploma. Absolutely no one would acknowledge you just for graduating HS. Hell, you're even made fun of for going to a community college.


Ouch. I live in Seattle amidst three major universities and a HS education is still perfectly acceptable. Oddly, I have progressed further up the corporate ladder than many of my college-educated colleagues. I hate how it's turning into more of a status symbol thing than a reflection on what it truly represents; how much an individual actually knows.



> As far as self-defense, I know it seems random, perhaps the wording isn't the best. But surely women don't wanna walk around with a wimp. What woman wants to walk into a bar with her man knowing that he'll go down on the first swing leaving her unprotected at the mercy of animals?


In most cases, you'll probably find that the woman you're with doesn't want you to have anything to do with getting into a fight at all. Nothing says romance like a fight in some seedy bar where your man breaks the kneecap of some drunkard and then escorts you, proud and grunting to the exit before the cops arrive. You'd be surprised just how popular skinny wimps are amongst the ladies.



> As far as a female-specific version, don't you think it's kind of pointless? Men have much lower standards, to the point where dateability is almost a non-comparable joke. Men wouldn't care about 50% of the questions on here. And even if women did score low on a female-spec test, the final total wouldn't match up point for point, because men will still take a low-scorer.


Speak for yourself, man. Social anxiety, if anything, has made me even more picky about the type of person I'm willing to have a relationship with. In my younger years, I might have lowered standards if I was looking for some drunken, one-night fling but I have a long list full of deal-breakers and hopeful criteria for when I'm sizing someone up. You can have the -40 women if you'd like. I'll gladly take care of those with a positive score.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

drealm said:


> had the impression most normal women without social phobias don't want a virgin who can't lead in the bedroom. Men who've been around the block seem to have a previous stamp of approval that's acknowledged by all women. Perhaps the question should go from negative (virgin) to positive (an ideal amount of sexual partners? 6-10?) then slowly go back to negative again (with too many sexual partners? 11-20?).


No, to most normal women, a man with many sexual partners = a man with STDs.


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

bezoomny said:


> No, to most normal women, a man with many sexual partners = a man with STDs.


Well I'm sure you can at least agree that completely inexperienced virgin men aren't high commodities for most normal women. What do you reckon is the ideal number of partners to impress women? There must be a sweet spot between the clueless virgin and the STD carrying swinger.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

drealm said:


> Well I'm sure you can at least agree that completely inexperienced virgin men aren't high commodities for most normal women. What do you reckon is the ideal number of partners to impress women? There must be a sweet spot between the clueless virgin and the STD carrying swinger.


A virgin really would not bother me. It'd be really lovely to be someone's first.

I'd say 0-5. But that's just me. And usually it doesn't matter at all, if a guy's been around the block a few times there's always STD testing before sex happens. If a guy just up and said that he'd been with 20 girls as like an icebreaker or something, that'd be a massive turnoff, but if I got to know him and he revealed that later, I wouldn't end things for that reason and it wouldn't even be much of a mark against him if he agreed to be tested.

I don't understand impressing women by the number of sexual partners one has had. Some women would prefer not to be with a virgin, probably, but that's about it.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I would say the really high numbers of sexual partners would get the lowest score, then virgins, then 1-5 partners the highest. Maybe -1, 0, and 1, respectively?

I just took this test and scored zero. Woo! Also: could there be an income bracket for still in school? I make no money because I'm not done university yet. But hopefully that will change.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

the weighting of certain categories should be reconsidered. for example, above average exciting career, nice attitude, and very honest/ethical shouldn't all equal the same amount of points when the first probably carries much less importance than the others.
even then it's still far from being close to accurate but its just for fun i assume :b


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I would say the really high numbers of sexual partners would get the lowest score, then virgins, then 1-5 partners the highest. Maybe -1, 0, and 1, respectively?
> 
> I just took this test and scored zero. Woo! Also: could there be an income bracket for still in school? I make no money because I'm not done university yet. But hopefully that will change.


So for sexual partners you mean something more along the lines of:

*21. Sexual Experience*

- 5 [ ] a. None (virgin) at age 40+.
- 4 [ ] a. None (virgin) at age 30 - 39.
- 3 [ ] a. None (virgin) at age 21 - 29.
- 2 [ ] a. 6 - 10.
- 1 [ ] a. None (virgin) at age 18 - 20.
- 0 [ ] b. 1.
+1 [ ] a. 1 - 5.

or?

- 2 [ ] a. 6 - 10.
- 1 [ ] b. None (virgin).
- 0 [ ] c. 1.
+1 [ ] d. 1 - 5.

This is a real fork in the road. All men seem to think sexual experience is important and all woman say it's not. Is it fair to say that men's views here are based on average, normal, non-social phobic girls? And women's views here are based on non-average, abnormal, social-phobic inclinations?

As far as income goes, the only way I think guys can pass off unemployment as being a student is if they'll soon graduate into high income professions such as a doctor or lawyer.



nothing to fear said:


> the weighting of certain categories should be reconsidered. for example, above average exciting career, nice attitude, and very honest/ethical shouldn't all equal the same amount of points when the first probably carries much less importance than the others.
> even then it's still far from being close to accurate but its just for fun i assume :b


How would you redistribute the points then?


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

Using the original scale, I got 2. I LIKE TOTALS!! So thanks for creating the test.

Criticisms:
- Income brackets aren't granular enough in the low end. There's an appreciable difference in quality of life between 29,000 and 60,000. As I recall, toward the higher end (above $100K), the quality of life levels out as well.
- I really don't think anyone other than Patrick Bateman cares about what facial care products a man uses.
- Women might generally want a man to know what he's doing, sexually, but the number of sexual partners doesn't correlate directly with that and is at some point a liability.
- Sports/muscle/luxury car… this would impress some people, but I don't really think most women or people in general give a crap about sports cars, let alone muscle cars.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Another loser checking in. I got -7.


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

Futures said:


> Another loser checking in. I got -7.


Finally someone who scored as low as the creator.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Being homeless (-2) is really more like -20. It's certainly not the same as having dropped out of high school (-2). If you're successful I don't think anyone will care if you finished hs. And having a master's degree (+2) in no way negates being homeless (-2)... or even living with parents. Anyone can get a master's nowadays... if you're willing to take on the debt, some school will be willing to take your money and give you a degree for it.

I'd consider fighting ability to be irrelevant. Maybe substitute it with 'tough looking' which has much more weight than actual fighting ability (which almost never happens). Strength is important for moving stuff but you've got that covered.

I'd get rid of 'use of cologne', 'facial cleansing??', 'previous girlfriends' and 'sexual experience'. I know this is a general 'datability' scale, but those are just too iffy. It's not that hard to rack up your numbers just by lowering your standards. And quality is more important than quantity. Maybe change it to something like 'relationship experience'? - interpreted as do you actually know what to do on a date (have places to go, know fun stuff to do) from experience or would you show up on a date like a deer in headlights?


----------



## haikupoet (Feb 9, 2010)

The problem really isn't with being a virgin, its the inexperience and the anxiety over what will happen when you a) have to tell her or b) she finds out through your behavior. Virginity is a marker for inexperience. People think you will lack the experience in relationships to handle the emotions, etc. Some looking for immediate sexual satisfaction will see it as a lack of sexual competency. In either case, there are those who do not wish to teach a virgin.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

****Thread Lock Watch****
I'm calling it out now. The next statement I see violating Guidelines for language, personal attacks, or conflicts....you know the drill.


----------



## Matomato (Jan 21, 2010)

Haha don't worry Drealm, I stopped keeping score after, like, -10. But I'm also female so I guess there are quite a few that don't apply (height, etc.).


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

drealm said:


> How would you redistribute the points then?


well in general i think this sort of thing is bull**** and i don't support that it's even remotely accurate in determining how romantically desirable a male is and what qualities females deem as most important when choosing a mate. i'd hate for guys who read this to think they are completely undesirable or a 'loser' if they got a low score (though i assume most wouldn't believe it anyway).
my boyfriend scores in the negative for this but he's absolutely wonderful in every way and more incredible than i could ever dream or hope for in a significant other.

anyway, since a lot of those questions are subjective anyway and can't always be judged by the guy (i bet a lot of your scores would be higher to some other people), compatibly certainly is a big factor when considering dating someone. for other qualities, i'd say how caring, thoughtful, easy-going, selfless and open-minded (just to name a few) a guy is should be included. humour seems to a be a popular one.
even so, preferences on that quality differ from person to person, and a lot of the qualities listed can be judged quite differently (e.g. attitude, attractiveness, intelligence).

*also!* more sexual experience =/= better skills in bed! virgins can still be quite excellent despite the lack of experience, while someone whose had up to 20 partners can still be an awful lover.


----------



## Kazaam (Feb 18, 2010)

I totally agree with nothing to fear. People aren't totally judged based upon the material things they possess. Anyone can fall in love with anyone, regardless of what they look like or how much money they make.


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

Much, much, much more revealing than your actual score is what you think of this quiz, and what you think detracts or adds to your attractiveness. Obviously, me and the original poster have wildly deferring ideas.

Edit: To improve this quiz, I would suggest modifying question 24 to be -1000000 for being mean and abusive, adding +3 for respecting women, and completely overhauling the system by which you measure your self-worth because it indicates an unhealthy belief system.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

I got a 6.

As far as the sexual experience goes, from what I've hear, I would guess the average girl would like low numbers. Many would tend to shy away from a virgin, but also from 20+, unless the girl's a real swinger. It also depends on the age of the guy. 5-6 might be ok for a 40 yr old, but for a 16 yr old that would look pretty nasty.


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Feb 10, 2010)

I shall attempt this test...

*Wealth and Material Possessions*

*1. Annual Income*

- 1 [ ] a. Unemployed (No Income).
- 0 [x] b. 0 - 14,000 (Minimum Wage).
+1 [ ] c. 15,000 - 28,000.
+2 [ ] d. 29,000 - 60,000
+3 [ ] e. 61,000 - 100,000.
+4 [ ] e. 101,000 - 200,000.
+5 [ ] e. 201,000 +.

*2. Financial Sophistication*

- 1 [ ] a. In debt and don't save or invest any money.
- 0 [x] b. Not in debt but don't save or invest any money.
+1 [ ] c. Save money.
+2 [ ] d. Invest money.
+3 [ ] e. Invest money with successful returns.

*3. Car*

- 1 [ ] a. No car.
- 0 [ ] b. Old car.
+1 [x] c. New car.
+2 [ ] d. Sports/muscle/luxury car.

*4. Living Arrangement*

- 2 [ ] a. Homeless.
- 1 [ ] b. Live with parents.
- 0 [x] c. Live with roommates.
+1 [ ] d. Rent own apartment/house.
+2 [ ] d. Own home.

*Mental Characteristics*

*5. Education Level*

- 2 [ ] a. High school dropout.
- 1 [ ] b. High school graduate.
- 0 [x] c. Some college.
+1 [ ] d. College graduate BA.
+2 [ ] d. College graduate MA.
+3 [ ] d. College graduate PHD.

*6. Intelligence Level*

- 1 [ ] a. Below average.
- 0 [x] b. Average.
+1 [ ] c. Smart.

*Career/Profession*

*6. Exciting Career*

- 1 [ ] a. Below average.
- 0 [x] b. Average.
+1 [ ] c. Above average.

*7. High Profile Profession*

- 1 [ ] a. Below average.
- 0 [x] b. Average.
+1 [ ] c. Above average.

*8. Stability*

- 1 [ ] a. Below average.
- 0 [x] b. Average.
+1 [ ] c. Above average.

*Physical Characteristics*

*9. Height*

- 3 [ ] a. 5ft or below.
- 2 [ ] b. 5'1" - 5'5".
- 1 [x] a. 5'6" - 5'9"
- 0 [ ] a. 5'10" - 5'11".
+1 [ ] a. 6'.
+2 [ ] a. 6'1" - 6'5".
+3 [ ] a. 6'6" - 7'.

*10. Body Type*

- 2 [ ] a. Fat.
- 1 [x] b. Skinny.
- 0 [ ] c. Normal.
+1 [ ] d. Lean.
+2 [ ] e. Body builder.

*11. Strength*

- 1 [ ] a. Weak.
- 0 [x] b. Average.
+1 [ ] c. Above average.
+2 [ ] d. Strong.

*12. Attractiveness*

- 1 [ ] a. Below average.
- 0 [x] b. Average.
+1 [ ] c. Above average.
+2 [ ] d. Handsome.

*13. Fighting/Self-Defense Ability*

- 1 [ ] a. Below average.
- 0 [ ] b. Average.
+1 [x] c. Above average.
+2 [ ] d. Very good.

*Appearance*

*14. Shower*

- 2 [ ] a. Less than average.
- 1 [x] b. Every other day.
- 0 [ ] b. Every day.

*15. Cut Hair Frequency*

- 2 [ ] a. Once a year or less.
- 1 [ ] b. Couple times a year.
+0 [x] c. Once a month.
+1 [ ] d. Once every two weeks.

*16. Cut Hair Style*

- 0 [ ] a. Cut hair yourself.
+1 [x] b. Have hair professionally cut.

*17. Clothing and Accessories*

- 1 [ ] a. Dress like slob.
- 0 [x] b. Bare minimum (boring, outdated or repetitive clothing).
+1 [ ] c. Dress average (don't stand out, but not stylish either).
+2 [ ] d. Dress fashionably.

*18. Use of cologne, deodorant ect.*

- 1 [ ] a. Use nothing.
- 0 [x] b. Deodorant.
+1 [ ] c. Deodorant and cologne.

*19. Facial skin maintenance.*

- 1 [x] a. Use nothing.
- 0 [ ] b. Apply over the counter skin treatments.
+1 [ ] c. Have professional skin and facial treatments.

*Prior Relationship Credibility*

*20. Previous Girl Friends*

- 1 [x] a. None.
- 0 [ ] b. 1.
+1 [ ] a. 1 - 5. 
+2 [ ] a. 6 - 10.
+3 [ ] a. 11 - 20.

*21. Sexual Experience*

- 1 [x] a. None (virgin).
- 0 [ ] b. 1.
+1 [ ] a. 1 - 5. 
+2 [ ] a. 6 - 10.
+3 [ ] a. 11 - 20.

*22. Marriage*

- 4 [ ] d. Divorced multiple times with children.
- 3 [ ] c. Divorced once with children.
- 2 [ ] b. Divorced multiple times.
- 1 [ ] a. Divorced once.
+1 [x] e. Single, never married.

*Character*

*23. Confidence/Self-Esteem*

- 2 [ ] a. None.
- 1 [ ] b. Below Average.
- 0 [x] b. Average.
+1 [ ] a. Above average. 
+2 [ ] a. Very high.

*24. Charisma*

- 2 [ ] a. None.
- 1 [x] b. Below Average.
- 0 [ ] b. Average.
+1 [ ] a. Above average. 
+2 [ ] a. Very high.

*24. Attitude*

- 2 [ ] d. Mean and abusive.
- 1 [ ] c. Rude.
- 0 [x] b. Average.
+1 [ ] a. Nice.

*25. Honesty/Ethics*

- 1 [ ] a. Dishonest and unethical.
- 0 [x] b. Average.
+1 [ ] c. Very honest and ethical.

*SCORE TOTAL: -3

I see I more improvement.
*


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

nothing to fear said:


> my boyfriend scores in the negative for this but he's absolutely wonderful in every way and more incredible than i could ever dream or hope for in a significant other.


Surely there's a section he's off the chart on. Or perhaps you give more points to areas he happens to excel in? But saying you don't believe in a rating system whatsoever would mean all guys are equally attractive to you. I'm guessing that's not the case. Maybe you just have your own rating system that's not very evident to you?



jane said:


> Much, much, much more revealing than your actual score is what you think of this quiz, and what you think detracts or adds to your attractiveness. Obviously, me and the original poster have wildly deferring ideas.
> 
> Edit: To improve this quiz, I would suggest modifying question 24 to be -1000000 for being mean and abusive, adding +3 for respecting women, and completely overhauling the system by which you measure your self-worth because it indicates an unhealthy belief system.


I think you're missing the point. I don't personally value most of this criteria. If I had it my way I'd shower once a week. The questions are based not on what I want, but on what I think women want.

Changing question 24 to -1000000 for "mean and abusive" doesn't line up with the reality that many women will still date an abusive guy. Surely abusiveness detracts from guys. The point I'm trying to get across is it may not matter if they excel in other areas. The whole package exceeds the individuals parts.

I think it's counter-productive and wishful thinking to call a rating chart an "unhealthy belief system". What do you suggest instead? Calling everyone equal and demanding equal results? I'm sorry but what you're asking people to do is sit around and wait for someone to take interest in them regardless of their own effort.



Kazaam said:


> I totally agree with nothing to fear. People aren't totally judged based upon the material things they possess.


And yet in the Would you date someone who doesn't drive thread? 40% of women refused to date a guy who doesn't own a car. So which is it?


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

Remember, it's just for fun. It's not a real indicator of how datable a guy is. So take it with a grain of salt and enjoy.

I think some of the women who objected to the whole sexual experience thing are presuming that a guy would advertise how many sexual partners he has. I just kind of assumed he wouldn't hold that as a selling point (and probably wouldn't tell at all), but that he would have the experience required to know how to get into a relationship with a girl/how to get into her pants, and so it might be a plus.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I got a 15. I would like to thank my height, my dress sense, the use of cologne and the fact I had several girlfriends at highschool. LOL


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

drealm said:


> Surely there's a section he's off the chart on. Or perhaps you give more points to areas he happens to excel in? But saying you don't believe in a rating system whatsoever would mean all guys are equally attractive to you. I'm guessing that's not the case. Maybe you just have your own rating system that's not very evident to you?


no, but it's not an 'either/or' for that anyway. everyone has preferences but this chart you are making to determine datability isn't intended to be based on individual preferences.
i don't believe in using this chart you've made up because it's making grand generalizations on what makes men desirable and what women find most important in a potential mate. attraction, romantic feelings, emotional connections, and love (etc) can't just be determined by a friggen point system.


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

nothing to fear said:


> can't just be determined by a friggen point system.


I suppose it can't and that's the problem. It was a fun exercise but was doomed from the beginning to shed any real light on dateability.

However this stance that no point system, or for that matter any kind of rating system can determine your dateability mean's you have to leave things to blind faith. I'm sure you understand the predicament this presents to males. With no standards, no guide, no consistencies - we're throwing darts blind fold and can miss a thousand times in a row.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I am right now proposing customized, mandated datability scorecards for everyone. They will be placed right next to your wall on Facebook. Anyone who passes one of these exams will be able to print out a commemorative certificate which states in no uncertain terms just how good they sound on paper.

My test will have 5388 points possible, with 3712 of those directly correlating to the individual's enjoyment of Disney's "The Rescuers Down Under".


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I got a +9. I should cut my hair more often!


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

papaSmurf said:


> I am right now proposing customized, mandated datability scorecards for everyone. They will be placed right next to your wall on Facebook. Anyone who passes one of these exams will be able to print out a commemorative certificate which states in no uncertain terms just how good they sound on paper.


Those who fail the exam shall be forced to wear the scarlet letter 'S' (for sucks) the rest of their lives.


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

drealm said:


> I think you're missing the point. I don't personally value most of this criteria. If I had it my way I'd shower once a week. The questions are based not on what I want, but on what I think women want.


These questions reveal what you think makes a man attractive, and I disagree with these criteria. While you say these questions reflect the values of others and not yourself, it seems like you would prefer a higher score. I truly hope these are not the criteria on which you base your self-worth because I doubt that women, or men, would like the person who scores perfectly on this scale.


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

jane said:


> These questions reveal what you think makes a man attractive, and I disagree with these criteria. While you say these questions reflect the values of others and not yourself, it seems like you would prefer a higher score. I truly hope these are not the criteria on which you base your self-worth because I doubt that women, or men, would like the person who scores perfectly on this scale.


I want a woman, plural. If it means dressing nicer, cutting my hair, earning more money - I'll do it. Similarly if by some odd paradigm shift dressing like a slob get's me the most attention, I'd change in a heart beat. You're not honestly trying to tell me that I shouldn't try in some fashion to make myself more desirable? You've made it abundantly clear that this is superficial and I agree. But you've presented absolutely no alternative whatsoever. Is your alternative to just sit around and hope someone approaches you? Just leave everything up to chance? Don't try influencing results in any way whatsoever?


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

*The alternative*

The alternative is to actually be yourself and have the confidence to be yourself. Not changeing to fit what a woman might want from you.

You want a woman? No, seriously, you don't. You don't just want "a woman". You want a woman who is right for you. You're selective. Never mind you spending all this time trying to change yourself to fit what you think women want. What on earth do you want from a woman? Do you want a passionate woman, someone who enjoys sports, someone who likes the same films as you....

Dating isn't and should not be treated as a science. There are things to focus on like presenting yourself to the world in the best possible way but that's just it: presenting you as you are in the best possible way. Not changeing to fit someone's ideas what would make you more attractive. Not trying to be anything that you're not. Not trying to score points on some dateability charts by doing stuff you may not be comfortable with.

Having a relationship isn't gonna wipe away any problems so the point of a relationship would be to share and experience things with another person who is right for you and you're right for her. Having fun.

But ok, yeah, there may just be one thing you can do right now to dramatically increase your dateability: let go of the beliefs about what's possible for you and stop trying to improve so that other people will like you. It's the sight of who you really are that's attractive. Not the sight of you in a costume: real or psychological.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

drealm said:


> For education maybe my view is skewed, but where I live a BA is practically the equivalent of a HS diploma. Absolutely no one would acknowledge you just for graduating HS. Hell, you're even made fun of for going to a community college.


Where in California do you live? Super A-holeville?


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

drealm said:


> I want a woman, plural. If it means dressing nicer, cutting my hair, earning more money - I'll do it. Similarly if by some odd paradigm shift dressing like a slob get's me the most attention, I'd change in a heart beat. You're not honestly trying to tell me that I shouldn't try in some fashion to make myself more desirable? You've made it abundantly clear that this is superficial and I agree. But you've presented absolutely no alternative whatsoever. Is your alternative to just sit around and hope someone approaches you? Just leave everything up to chance? Don't try influencing results in any way whatsoever?


Your desperation and bitterness oozes through the screen. I'd work on that first.


----------



## ifp (Jan 4, 2009)

drealm said:


> How the hell are you guys scoring so high?


 I scored -18 and it's not really a surprise because of my poor self-defense skills, hehe. 
But I'd still like a female version...


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

@joinmartin

Being yourself is nice in theory. But you don't honestly believe exaggerating all your flaws is a way to attract people? If I already have the cards stacked against me, wouldn't it be smart to at least control what I can? I can't control how my face looks, I can't control how tall I am, I can't control my personality. But I can control a couple things like how I dress, material possessions ect. Obviously these things will not make-or-break a relationship long term. By I'm damn sure they influence first impressions.

I really don't get this mantra here of "be yourself", "stop being superficial". Lemme ask you, when you go into a job interview do you dress like a slob and say your being yourself? Or do you present yourself in your best possible representation? When you fill out a job application, are they not using a similar point system to evaluate you? I don't really see how improving yourself is changing whom you are. It's not like I'm changing my identity, just trying to package it as nice as I can.



BeNice said:


> Where in California do you live? Super A-holeville?


The bay area, Berkeley.



bezoomny said:


> Your desperation and bitterness oozes through the screen. I'd work on that first.


This is catch 22 circular logic. I'm default bitter and desperate because I'm alone. The sole thing that's earned me this stigma is being alone. And yet when I try to overcome this obstacle I'm perceived as being even more desperate and bitter. I'd say this is a pretty dishonest way of evaluating people.


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

ifp said:


> I scored -18 and it's not really a surprise because of my poor self-defense skills, hehe.
> But I'd still like a female version...


The test is designed to be gender biased, especially in areas like height. Any woman's free to design a female test. But like I've argued before, it's almost irrelevant. At least in my opinion.


----------



## ifp (Jan 4, 2009)

drealm said:


> Any woman's free to design a female test. But like I've argued before, it's almost irrelevant. At least in my opinion.


 You're probably right...I would still score way below zero.


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

ifp said:


> You're probably right...I would still score way below zero.


Maybe you haven't realized this yet, but any woman by default is above zero. Of course I don't expect women to grasp this concept as they don't realize how low most men's standards are.


----------



## ifp (Jan 4, 2009)

drealm said:


> Maybe you haven't realized this yet, but any woman by default is above zero. Of course I don't expect women to grasp this concept as they don't realize how low most men's standards are.


You see, that may be true where you live...but here, in a post-Soviet country, women outnumber men, and this, coupled with a lousy economy, sexism and ageism, puts women at a disadvantage...and men can and do have high standards because they can pick and choose.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

drealm said:


> The bay area, Berkeley.


Are you more conservative than liberal? I always forget who posts what on SAS. If so, that could be part of your problem living out there. But I always imagined people in that area might be kind of lame, anyway. At least I don't think I'd like it. Any area that is a liberal/progressive haven is often a mixed blessing. I have a feeling people aren't that picky about your college education, though. How do you come to the conclusion that people are like you say? I'm actually just curious and not really criticizing you at all.



> This is catch 22 circular logic. I'm default bitter and desperate because I'm alone. The sole thing that's earned me this stigma is being alone. And yet when I try to overcome this obstacle I'm perceived as being even more desperate and bitter. I'd say this is a pretty dishonest way of evaluating people.


Are there any women that you like now or that you've liked in the past? Do you have any way of meeting people and/or getting a scope of how women are around you, getting an idea of someone you might be interested in, stuff like that?

I pretty much lost interest in most of the women around here, or really anywhere, in the past years. Actually, I just realized that about people in general, not women. Yeah, I do live at home and I'm kind of a loser, but I'm too old to be bitter. Too much work and it's pointless. I know that a lot of women don't care about that stuff, either. I think I'm at least equally as picky as women are, if not more. It was when I was closest to indifferent as ever before when I started seeing someone. I'm not sure if it was coincidence or not. Now I almost wish I didn't have a girlfriend because now I feel weird about going away for long period of time. I imagine the two of us are pretty different, though. The older I get, the more I don't give a s--t about anything. I'm closer to some kind of bohemian, bottom feeder, would-be traveler whose goals are kind of vague. I think the more traditional kind of lifestyle you lead, the harder it gets, especially nowadays. That's probably completely wrong, though. I guess it's just about your mindset.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think I got a +17 to +18!

I'm a freakin' catch and don't even know it! :rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> ****Thread Lock Watch****
> I'm calling it out now. The next statement I see violating Guidelines for language, personal attacks, or conflicts....you know the drill.


****Thread Lock Warning****
You were warned. Check page 3 of this thread.


----------

